# C'est la goutte d'eau qui met le feu aux poudres



## jroure (30 Septembre 2003)

Etes-vous amateur d'expressions proverbiales du même métal ?

C'est la goutte d'eau qui met le feu aux poudres

C'est l'étincelle qui fait déborder le vase


----------



## PetIrix (30 Septembre 2003)

Ya pas anguille sous roche.

Chez moi ya souvent "baleine sous gravillon".


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

Une hirondelle ne fait pas le moine.

L'habit ne fait pas le printemps.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Octobre 2003)

Tant va la cruche à l'eau pour faire de la meilleure soupe,
Que c'est dans les vieux pots qu'on se les brise !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Octobre 2003)

Ca me rappelle entre les draps, l'idée de jpmiss, entre les cuisses 
	
 

et pour Thebig tu ne citeras point DocEvil impunément entre les cuisses


----------



## MacDominion (12 Octobre 2003)

Et comme dirait l'autre:
"Pierre qui roule vaut deux hommes avertis"


----------

